# Can't We All Just Get Along?



## Marrow Man (Mar 23, 2009)

We should never tolerate weak or destructive doctrines, but this cartoon made me think that we need to show greater love toward our non-Reformed brethren in helping to lead them out of the mire of Arminianism:


----------



## Zenas (Mar 23, 2009)

The answer: 42. 

Translation: No. 

"N" is the 40th letter if you count through the alphabet twice. 

40+2=42. 

Coincidence? No. Genius? Yes.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 24, 2009)




----------

